# Baltimore the US-Murder-Capital



## Berthold (Nov 7, 2018)

What I read in the last time is very amazing for me.

In Baltimore (0.612 million inhabitants) in the last year 342 people were killed by homicide.

In Germany (80 million inhabitants) in the last year 405 people were killed by homicide.
With the Baltimore killing rate it would mean for Germany 44706 killed people.

What is going in in the USA?

In this point I can follow Troy, please ban all murderers in this Forum.


----------



## orchid527 (Nov 7, 2018)

I am going to assume that you actually want to understand and that you are not just trying to aggravate the more easily irritated members of the group.

Yes, Baltimore is a dangerous place. Like many American cities, it has seen better days, but I've read that the police are more passive since recent lawsuits. However, the problem is widespread, even in cities with very low unemployment rates in traditionally conservative areas. It is hard for Europeans to grasp what this means. You don't go to an ATM at night and you don't honk at someone when they pull in front of you on the highway. We've always assumed that it was because of drugs, gangs and domestic violence, but recent data analysis in Indianapolis indicates that the inability to resolve simple conflict is the common thread in most murders. Things just escalate out of control for no reason. Kind of like some of the discussions on this forum. Throw in the easy access to firearms and you have a lethal combination. 

Mike


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2018)

In the last week Ive read of two teens in separate incidents one who was being questioned by a parent about a bad grade and the other a similar situation where the teen murdered the parent. Clearly the schools and social media provide no basis for resolving situations involving relatively minor stress


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berthold (Nov 7, 2018)

We should invite more people and specially young people in this forum to learn discussing without killing or demanding to ban each other.
As a fine subject for that I can recommend political topics.
It would be of good benefit for the American society.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2018)

A good benefit for American society would be to remove all forms of video... im serious but it would never happen in a million years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Nov 7, 2018)

What is the demographic of baltimore? The constinency of all the worst cities to live in the u.s.!!!


----------



## Berthold (Nov 7, 2018)

troy said:


> What is the demographic of baltimore? The constinency of all the worst cities to live in the u.s.!!!



Yes, 
Baltimore (Charm city) has 56 homicides per 100000 inhabitants
Detroit 40
Memphis 28
Chicago 24 only. It must be a paradise to live.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 8, 2018)

orchid527 said:


> I am going to assume that you actually want to understand and that you are not just trying to aggravate the more easily irritated members of the group.
> 
> Yes, Baltimore is a dangerous place. Like many American cities, it has seen better days, but I've read that the police are more passive since recent lawsuits. However, the problem is widespread, even in cities with very low unemployment rates in traditionally conservative areas. It is hard for Europeans to grasp what this means. You don't go to an ATM at night and you don't honk at someone when they pull in front of you on the highway. We've always assumed that it was because of drugs, gangs and domestic violence, but recent data analysis in Indianapolis indicates that the inability to resolve simple conflict is the common thread in most murders. Things just escalate out of control for no reason. Kind of like some of the discussions on this forum. Throw in the easy access to firearms and you have a lethal combination.
> 
> Mike



that sounds like a sensible response!


----------



## Ray (Nov 8, 2018)

Every society has its depressed/repressed sectors - folks with poor education, poor health (physical and mental) and a lack of jobs, all of which combine to foster anger and resentment. Once upon a time, the US fought hard to minimize that and lift its members to a better level, but that effort seems to no longer be a priority. Population growth doesn't help. 

There was once a time when damned near everyone understood that with education and effort, they and their kids could "get ahead" in the world. Now, we have several generations where such opportunities don't exist - especially in large cities - and they have simply given up, so they must now find a different way to survive, and the easy access to drugs and guns makes for "self-replicating" issues.

Bottom line: Lack of education and plethora of guns.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 8, 2018)

Long time ago a traveled around a little bit.

Luxurious real-estate in:

New Zeeland had open access and open doors
Melbourne had open access, no fences 
Beverly Hill, Malibu strong fences
Cap Town SA strong electric double fences, door open and close by telecontrol in the car only.

In Germany we have Melbourne situation in this point. I like that.
By now I have a problem with the American society. 
My niece, a scientist on micro biology in Salt Lake City was killed by her ex husband, a well known pediatrician. Both of them were not low educated persons.


----------



## xiphius (Nov 8, 2018)

Berthold said:


> By now I have a problem with the American society.
> My niece, a scientist on micro biology in Salt Lake City was killed by her ex husband, a well known pediatrician. Both of them were not low educated persons.



I'm sorry to hear this. Nobody deserves that. Crimes of passion (and stupidity) happen all over the world though. Comparing those to overall murder rates for a given country is like comparing apples to oranges. I highly doubt that the people killing in Baltimore are doing so for the same reasons as why your niece's ex-husband committed murder.

Especially since Salt Lake City is an extremely safe place (very unlike Baltimore).


----------



## Ray (Nov 8, 2018)

Berthold said:


> My niece, a scientist on micro biology in Salt Lake City was killed by her ex husband, a well known pediatrician. Both of them were not low educated persons.



I would argue that there was some mental instability there, no matter what the educational level, and add that trying to equate a single circumstance to a society as a whole is folly.

I am in my 67th year, and have lived and traveled all over the world, and have never felt any more threatened in the US than other places in the world, including Germany. Are there places in most countries one should avoid? Sure.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 8, 2018)

still much better than what we were dealing with in the eighties


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2018)

It has a little to do with mental instability. More often it is crime for drugs, crime as a way of life, but always it is the number of guns available!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 14, 2018)

avoid areas with high gang activity and avoid the boundaries of gentrified areas at night and most likely you will never experience violent crime (domestic violence aside)


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2019)

Great, im going there tomorrow for work with a carload of people...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berthold (Jan 9, 2019)

cnycharles said:


> Great, im going there tomorrow for work with a carload of people...



Do You have responsibility to bring back everyone?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 9, 2019)

cnycharles said:


> Great, im going there tomorrow for work with a carload of people...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is this for MANTS? If so, what is your vendor organization?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 9, 2019)

Berthold said:


> Do You have responsibility to bring back everyone?





Yes, four of us there and back 

Yes, its MANTS, I work for north creek nurseries, they have a nice booth. We wandered around this morning had some lunch at a nice seafood place a few miles closer to home then went back to work. I actually bought a few tiny bromeliads that Ill have to mount on something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

